

Microsoft 'not scared of Google' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8291327.stm

======
JCThoughtscream
Man, the more Ballmer publicly rebuff suggestions that Google's a threat to
them, the more Google actually looks like a legitimate threat to them.

